# Blacking bottles



## #1twin (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a pic of two Blacking bottles. The top one reads- ACME BLACKING TRADE MARK WOLFF & RANDOLPH PHILDELPHIA. 
 Bottom bottle reads- THE BURCKARD BLACKING & OIL CO. BALTIMORE, MD. U.S.A.
 Any info regarding these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Marvin "the mole"


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe blacking was stove polish.. or possibly shoe polish..


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2009)

The blacking for shoes that I have seen usually say shoe blacking. I don't think all of them were but the ones I have seen were.

 Those are stove blacking bottles. It was a greasy slimy goo that was applyed with a rag when the stove was cold. When the stove got hot again it baked in and stunck like hell. It was to keep them from rusting. I used to own a hardware and feed store and there was a case of the Acme brand stove polish in the back with alot of other small antique items. I gave some to my dad and some to my brother for there wood burning heaters. They put it on and lit the heaters and filled there homed with a horrable stinch. It was funny as hell to me but not to my mom and sister n law.


----------



## #1twin (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank ya'll for the info[]      Marvin


----------

